# IPAD install on grab bar for GPS



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a gladesman and I am looking to see if people are happy with the navionics app and ipad as their main GPS . I have a grab bar and was thinking of getting the armor-x bar mount and waterproof case. I understand that certainly this is not a SIMRAD/ FMT quality system, but I wanted to see how people have liked only using the navionics app and ipad as the only means for GPS. I will be mostly in the Flamingo and/or E city area. If anyone has any pics of their setup, please DM me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RAM makes a bunch of mounts. My buddy uses his Ipad for a secondary map but the visibility in full sun sucks and it overheats unless you keep it shaded.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I was thinking about adding a sun shade for glare and heat


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Its a bad idea unless you just plan to use it during the night. You cant see it in the sun. Get a real gps and use your tablet at home.


----------

